# Miter and Table Saw Fence Material



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

What is a good material to use on the fence for my saws?
I've got a table saw with a crappy fence and want to increase the height to maybe 3".
My buddy uses plywood but that doesn't remain completely flat. I want to use a plastic material. Ideas on which plastic? It needs to be slippery, stable, and have high wear characteristics.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

glue some Laminate onto the plywood


----------



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

The plastic in this post is the plastic I'm looking for. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/material-dado-blade-table-saw-insert-1497/#post10419?
Does anyone know the name of this type of plastic?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*First glance*

At first glance it appears to be Teflon.
You can also get Delrin sheets. Teflon will work well but it is suseptable to dings and gouges from sharp objects. 
I would go with a type of Delrin (don't remember the techical term at the moment ). You can get this stuff at Woodcraft, Rockler and other wood working supply places.

If you don't want to go that route and want to "build" a fence add on get some MDF and contact cement and some formica. Works decent. Also makes a nice worktop for the router table and drill press.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Every so often I saw into my fence...*

Intentionally. :laughing: Usually when I'm making rabbetts of different widths. Not when I'm using the Unifence however! So I want one that comes off easily or is easily replaced. I use a piece of hardwood jointed flat and planed both sides then bolted through the fence with 2 bolts, recessed heads. I would also recommend MDF with a laminate face. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Heres a little bit of information on plastic...
http://www.plasticworld.ca/index.asp?pid=3

I don't know what to call the stuff your referring to but someone on here will. I know we use a plastic at work the is hard, white or beige, slippery and they use it for tools and surfaces that rub together. I can never remember the name of it.
Lotta help I am:no:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not understand your comment that the plywood that your buddy used does not remain flat. I have found that plywood remains the most stable of any materials I could use on an auxillary fence. I have 3 setup for different purposes. Luckily I have a fence that has a T slot built in and I can easily change the auxillary fence quite easily. I have found no need for plastic laminates on the front of the fences.

George


----------



## Clutchcargo (Apr 9, 2007)

The ply that he used on his miter saw is not flat. Probably the type of ply he used. I think what I'm looking for is HDPE - High-density polyethylene. It's used for plastic cutting boards.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*actually...*

The cheapest and most stable/flat is a couple of strips of 1/2" MDF secured with double stick carpet tape and a coat of paste wax, w/o silicone. 
It will be slick enough for anything you need and if you saw into it, just peel it off and replace it. They can extend beyond the fence a few inches if you want... Personally, I wouldn't go to the expense of HDPE myself. :no: bill


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

UHMW....Ulta high molecular weight plastic. Its durable and slippery. Nylon is good also. It seems to be as tough or tougher than UHMW, but is not as slippery


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

I picked up a couple of pieces of Corian at the cabinet shop last week to make TS zero clearance inserts. I see no reason Corian would not work for a fence face. I think you will still have to use a piece of baltic birch and maybe even some shims to keep it straight when you fasten to the fence. The Corian is stiffer than the white teflon.
Dan


----------



## kenthepainter (Sep 25, 2016)

PVC 1x that is used for exterior house trim.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Go to a solid surface counter-top shop and buy a scrap of Corian, slippery, stable, machinable, and hardest most durable material around.


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

Why are y'all posting on a thread that's over 6 years old?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's a common occurance .....*



Al_Amantea said:


> Why are y'all posting on a thread that's over 6 years old?


Someone comes across an old thread and has something to offer. Time is irrelevant in issues like this. New materials come out and may be better than the old ones.
I use different materials on my fences depending on whether they are "sacrificial" or not. I don't think the slipperiest material on the planet makes a lot of sense for a table saw fence, but it certainly won't do any harm.

What is more important is straight, flat and secure. Height is also important and I find a low, 3/4" tall fence like on my 2 position Unifence, a great advantage for ripping narrow pieces. It makes it easier to get your push stick between the blade and the fence OR your hand and fingers if the pieces are wide enough.

This is the "low" position:










The Unifence can be used in two different heights. This is the tall orientation:


----------



## kenthepainter (Sep 25, 2016)

GUILTY, I was looking for ideas for a miter saw fence because I bought an old miter saw I'm refurbishing. I came across this thread via search. I posted my idea not realizing this was an old thread !


----------

